# Cutting Terra cotta pots



## belltold12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just curious if anyone on here has cut holes or other openings into terra cotta pots and if so what tool/blade did you use? I know a angle grinder with a masonry disc would make quick work of it, but currently that's like the one power tool I don't have. I was thinking of cutting a "slice" (from the existing opening to the bottom) of one to make a hump/cave in the middle of my tank. Any other object I could use to get the same effect with less effort?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

An angle grinder or Dremel is going to be your best bet. I think you have a Harbor Freight tools near you in Newark. They have an angle grinder for $9.99. If you check your local news papers they always have 25% off coupons as well which would bring the cost to $7.50. http://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-angle ... 69645.html

I can't think of anything else off the top of my head that will slice/cut without cracking it.

And I think you could get away with a 4 1/2" thin metal cutting disc. I don't think it would specifically need to be for cutting masonry stuff.


----------



## belltold12 (Jan 1, 2014)

I always forget about harbor freight. I used to work at Home Depot so I always bought dewalt, hilti, makita etc. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

belltold12 said:


> I always forget about harbor freight. I used to work at Home Depot so I always bought dewalt, hilti, makita etc. Thanks for the idea.


I usually buy quality tools as well. Harbor freight comes in handy when you have a need for a tool you'll use once in 5 years. :lol: And if it breaks they are good about taking anything back as long as you have your receipt.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

i've successfully drilled holes in terra cotta using a normal hole saw. Just took it slow and easy, and it worked perfectly. Never let the job go undone for lack of buying a new tool!!!


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I just score the pot with my Dremel, then it breaks perfectly. I've never tried my angle grinder as the pots I've cut in half have all been quite small.. about the size of the angle grinder wheel haha.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

One thing I have learned is to soak the pots in water for a day or two. This makes it a lot less likely to splinter or crack. I have used angle grinder and drill and dremel the thing that worked best to cut them in half was hacksaw.


----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

I used my Dremel with a tile "cutter" bit. Do this outside or with someone helping to keep water poured over your cuts, it gets super messy.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I use a tile cutting bit in my Dremel, as well. I find soaking them in water for a bit first (maybe like 30-60 minutes, you want them to be soaked through) really helps keep the mess down enough where i can do it in the garage without too much dust. A quick hosing of the table i was using a sweep and it's all cleaned up. It's a pain, though. It takes a while to cut through them. I did a few that act as a good base for rockwork, but then i got fed up with it and now i just break the pots and sand down the rough edges. These are the best tank decorations i've found. They're cheap, work great, and in my opinion, look cool. Tank decorations have to be one of the biggest rip offs out there.


----------

